# RAM upgrade, continuous beeping and the PC won't start.



## Aexerian (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, I've tried like loads of things now so I decided to come here and ask for a little help. My PC has 2 GB of RAM I tried upgrading it to 4GB by using an ADATA RAM Module. "Premier Series DDR3 1333 240pin Unbuffered-DIMM Non-ECC Memory 2GB Memory."

And of course before that I checked the compatibility with my PC. I have an HP(Compaq) Dekstop 500B Microtower.








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

I did everything according to the steps in the forum. But whenever I insert the new RAM module my PC starts making this "Beep" sound and won't start up. I tried all kinds of variations with the RAM, alone and together with the original one. 

The manufacturer is Hewlett-Peckard. 
I have a 360 GB Hard Drive, using Windows 7 64 Bit. Video Card Radeon HD 5570. 
The PSU says something about not to exceed a total of 300 Watts. c_c;

I'm out of ideas, I appreciate any kind of help ~ 

PS: Sorry for the bad explanations, I'm really bad with all the hardware and stuff.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Test both memory slots with the original RAM. Do they both work?

Possible bad memory module.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi and welcome to TSF 
To better assist you with your problem need your computer make and model please

Also since you have stated that everytime you put in the new RAM it keeps beeping then that means that either those RAM sticks are bad or they are not compatible with your machine. Again, need more information about your computer and RAM sticks you just purchased ...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If your HP PSU is 300 W then the 5770 video card is stressing the system as AMD recommends a 450 W PSU for this card. You might wish to remove the card and try using the integrated graphics until you get the other problems worked out.

The section below on beep codes may help you in isolating the problem:

HP and Compaq Desktop PCs - BIOS Beep Codes - bph07107 - HP Business Support Center


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly results in the problem you are experiencing. 
Preferably, RAM should always be installed in matched pairs.
AData RAM is not the best quality and I have seen issues with it's compatibility. For OEM and standard use, Crucial RAM is he best option.
MPR also makes a good point about your underpowered, and probably low quality, PSU.


----------

